# Family friendly resort recommendations



## kshell18 (Jun 22, 2017)

We live in the DMV (DC, MD, VA) area and are interested in planning a family vacation in the next year or two. We have 2 young boys and are interested to hear which resorts, within driving distance, more experienced tuggers would recommend.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 22, 2017)

Massanutten in Virginia,  There are fees for many things but there are still many free activities and amenities
Williamsburg.  For stays with children, Wyndham Kingsgate would be my first choice but there are many nice resorts in the area.
Ocean City and Virginia Beach- some resorts are better than others but if you are trying to go during warm weather, you kind of have to be prepared to take what you can get.


----------



## elaine (Jun 22, 2017)

We also live in NOVA and have liked the following (drive to) places when our ids were young: Wllmbg (Greensprings, Marriott, Gov Green), Smugglers Notch (VT), Hilton Head (gentle waves, wide beaches, awesome shaded bike trails)-we much prefer over MB, Massanutten, and one diamond in the rough Presidential Resort in Chancellorsville (2Br cabins on a lake in a campground/RV place). My kids LOVED this place--fishing, canoeing, putt-putt, large gymnasium, activities, crafts. Sort of rough, IMHO, but we liked it enough to buy a summer week and spent 5 years going here until my kids hit the teens years and then were bored (so we gave our week away). We also love Orlando--it's a 2 day drive for us. You an also take the autotrain--we used to do one way and drive back up.


----------



## kshell18 (Jun 22, 2017)

elaine said:


> We also live in NOVA and have liked the following (drive to) places when our ids were young: Wllmbg (Greensprings, Marriott, Gov Green), Smugglers Notch (VT), Hilton Head (gentle waves, wide beaches, awesome shaded bike trails)-we much prefer over MB, Massanutten, and one diamond in the rough Presidential Resort in Chancellorsville (2Br cabins on a lake in a campground/RV place). My kids LOVED this place--fishing, canoeing, putt-putt, large gymnasium, activities, crafts. Sort of rough, IMHO, but we liked it enough to buy a summer week and spent 5 years going here until my kids hit the teens years and then were bored (so we gave our week away). We also love Orlando--it's a 2 day drive for us. You an also take the autotrain--we used to do one way and drive back up.


I've never heard of the autotrain before. That looks interesting and less stressful that driving both ways. And eliminates the need to rent a car. Great tip!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 22, 2017)

Depending on when you travel they have some great deals for one way car rentals out of Orlando and other Florida locations.  For Easter this year we flew Southwest for less than $70 per person and then rented a full size car that we had for two weeks dropping it back at BWI and it was $205.


----------



## elaine (Jun 22, 2017)

autotrain is not cheap, but it works well for one way (1/2 the cost) and then DH doesn't have to drive both ways. But, for RT autotrain, flying and a rental car is likely similar cost. We have also done the "FL drive out special" rental cars a number of times. Cars are $10/day, SUV/minivan $20/day from about April 1 thru end of June, though some only do until 5/31. You have up to 2 weeks to drop off car back at a NE airport, such as BWI/DCA/IAD. It works very well for spring break and early summer Florida trips--fly down and then drive back up. Only 1 way driving and no wear/tear on your car.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 22, 2017)

elaine said:


> We also live in NOVA and have liked the following (drive to) places when our ids were young: Wllmbg (Greensprings, Marriott, Gov Green), Smugglers Notch (VT), Hilton Head (gentle waves, wide beaches, awesome shaded bike trails)-we much prefer over MB, Massanutten, and one diamond in the rough Presidential Resort in Chancellorsville (2Br cabins on a lake in a campground/RV place). My kids LOVED this place--fishing, canoeing, putt-putt, large gymnasium, activities, crafts. Sort of rough, IMHO, but we liked it enough to buy a summer week and spent 5 years going here until my kids hit the teens years and then were bored (so we gave our week away). We also love Orlando--it's a 2 day drive for us. You an also take the autotrain--we used to do one way and drive back up.


We've been looking at that Chancellorsville resort.  Just the sort of thing that would appeal to the Crews kids...they are in their early teens, but are easily entertained.    Thanks for the recommendation...we'll keep it on our short list!


----------



## elaine (Jun 22, 2017)

Pres resort is sorta weird. The cabins are pretty nice, but you drive thru not as nice campground area (where people own lots and have travel trailers, etc.) then past a section with $100K RVs, then to the cabins. There are 3 pools, with a very nice pool and tennis courts right at the cabins. They have lots of activities like capture the flag, movie nights, luau, etc. You can drive into DC (1.5 hours) or drive to Fredericksburg train station and take the train to DC. The VRE commuter train runs on this route, as well as limited Amtrak. Pres. would be good for 2 days to DC and then more local stuff, like civil war battlefields. You are also only 30 minutes from Kings Dominion (Cedar Parks). It's about 2 hrs to Wllmbg. Charlottesville is also 2 hours.


----------



## 2rebecca (Jun 22, 2017)

When we lived in NOVA we took the autotrain to Orlando.  That is by far one of our most memorable family vacations.  The kids loved it!   As Elaine mentioned, it isn't cheap, but if you go one way & drive back it isn't terrible.  For us, it was cheaper than flying & renting a van and 3 car seats.


----------



## elaine (Jun 23, 2017)

ps-for autotrain tips, check over on disboards.com where there is a long thread called All About the Autotrain.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 13, 2017)

2rebecca said:


> When we lived in NOVA we took the autotrain to Orlando.  That is by far one of our most memorable family vacations.  The kids loved it!   As Elaine mentioned, it isn't cheap, but if you go one way & drive back it isn't terrible.  For us, it was cheaper than flying & renting a van and 3 car seats.



More AutoTrain advantages:  (1) you're driving your own car when you get there instead of a rental that you're not familiar with; (2) if you nod off on the AutoTrain, you don't end up in a field.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Jul 14, 2017)

kshell18 said:


> We live in the DMV (DC, MD, VA) area and are interested in planning a family vacation in the next year or two. We have 2 young boys and are interested to hear which resorts, within driving distance, more experienced tuggers would recommend.


We love Governour Green in Williamsburg.  Busch Garden is close by.  Many historical sites also nearby.  Great facility.  Recently updated with new Grills and fire pit.  Nice Minature golf course on site


----------



## silentg (Jul 14, 2017)

We bought a small timeshare in Bayse Virginia. We haven't stayed there yet, have used it for exchanges.  Are any of you familiar with the Pines Resort? From the discription of Chancellorville sounds almost the same. Supposed to be 1 hour from D.C.

Silentg


----------



## tomt73 (Jul 15, 2017)

We've stayed at Powhatan Plantation (RCI#1046) and King's Creek Plantation (RCI#5246) near Colonial Williamsburg. Both offer the attractions of nearby Colonial Williamsburg and Busch Gardens, plus on-site amenities that should keep the kiddies happy.


----------



## crowmg (Jul 15, 2017)

We have a timeshare in Virginia Beach at the Colony.  It's an older resort that was originally an apartment complex.  It's right on the beach/boardwalk and we love it.  Management is great and yearly fees are about $729 in 2017.  Very family friendly, you can walk to all the activities and shops there.  Here is the website if you want additional information.  http://www.thecolonyvabeach.com/home.html.


----------



## avad88 (Jul 15, 2017)

Don't forget the Outer Banks of NC. We live in VA and have owned 2 timeshares in the Outer Banks for many years. There are many things to do and see, not to mention the beautiful beaches and sound. It can keep any age kids busy for a week and there are numerous timeshares there.


----------



## kshell18 (Jul 15, 2017)

avad88 said:


> Don't forget the Outer Banks of NC. We live in VA and have owned 2 timeshares in the Outer Banks for many years. There are many things to do and see, not to mention the beautiful beaches and sound. It can keep any age kids busy for a week and there are numerous timeshares there.


Any resorts you would recommend? Is it crazy hot there in the summer?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 15, 2017)

Wyndham Shawnee Resort on the northern Delaware River in PA ... about East Stroudsburg, PA. Resort is older ... with 5 villages ... collection of cabins/duplexes which are generally 2 stories ... LR & KIT on first floor/2bdrs with bath(s) on 2nd floor. Almost everything is set in a wooded setting with parking at your unit's door. Deer and BEARS wander the resort ... resort area is ON the Delaware River. RCI exchanges are available ... rentals can be found for under $900 weekly (MF are cheap at under $700 2/2 weekly). Wyndham points reservations ... add $300 per week for points system and Guest Certificate costs. All units have central air.

BIG PLUS: 2 outdoor pools PLUS a very LARGE graduated entrance INDOOR pool ... lap swim starts at 7:30AM daily with lifeguard. Pool  night and all resort activities ... included FREE movies of BIG SCREEN theater mode with free popcorn and many low, low cost activities are at this central activities center ... along with resort check in counter. Sales room is about 1 mile away. Resort does have evening fires for marshmellow roosting and sing-alongs ... free activities.

ALSO ... there is a resort community FREE bus ...school bus size ... which wanders around the five separate villages to the community center. Resort parking is free. Most units have wood burning Fireplaces ... can buy wood; some units MIGHT have gas fireplaces. Many units have 3 sided screened in porches .. all have outdoor decks. And I have drank many beers on these screen in rooms over the years.

YES, this resort has OLD(ER) SECTIONS ... I first toured the place in 1975 ... the one section is coded a RCI0001- Dupry Village .. the first resort in RCI. And at that time, you had to buy a deed with had a prime week and an offseason week. ONE DEED ... 2 fixed weeks. Wyndham sells Wyndham points now .. can find some of the fixed weeks on eBay.

But does the movie "Dirty Dancing" with its resort era activities (meals plans and dining halls ARE NOT available at Shawnee) .... being out in the woods, canoeing or tubing down the Delaware River, hiking in state parks, sliding down Camelback, etc for the family.
Touring a real Underground Hard Coal Mine ... now that was NEAT. Or learning about the Molly McQuires coal strikers.  Nearby is outlet shopping at the Crossings Outlet Center (100+ shops) for getting clothes for the upcoming school year.

All units have center air conditioning; most have in unit washer/dryer units. Full kitchens. Free Resort bus. MANY FREE FAMILY activities ... including movies, evening camp fires, free resort bus, indoor pool, water aroebic classes, etc. Craft activities do have a small fee for supplies (under $5 for most).


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 16, 2017)

What about northern Vermont- Smugglers Notch?


----------



## gummy (Jul 16, 2017)

Williamsburg, Va


----------

